

"I hope this is as successful as Apple's purchase of NeXT." - byrneseyeview
http://www.quora.com/Keith-Rabois-How-do-you-feel-about-Slides-sale-to-Google

======
c1sc0
I'm having trouble grokking the gaming space these days. I get it: companies
are buying these glorified skinner boxes (Zynga, I'm looking at you) & hope
that adding 'gaming' components to normal products will make them more sticky.
I understand the value of that, hell, I'm doing it myself. But, _really_ ,
Google?! Weren't you about "organizing the world's information"? What do you
think is going to last? What's going to stand on its own 10 years from now:
"We organize information" vs. "We build better games"?

